# beading



## beth (Mar 31, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone make's beaded collars for there chi's ?
I saw one at a local pet store and loved it, till I saw the price ! $36.00. 
Anyone make them here ?


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

$36.00 woah!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

was it like a bracelet of single strung beads? I sell people bracelets (silver/crystal/pearls) on my website, and was going to make something for Tico, but just haven't gotten around to it yet. 
I would worry about him chewing on it and either breaking beads and eating them or breaking the cable and again eating the beads. 
Maybe I'll wait till he's a little older now that I think of it!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I have seen beaded collars as in lots of tiny beads made into a patterned collar but i cant remember where,will keep an eye open for them and if i find them let you know.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Great, now I got to try to make one of those. J/K Everytime a new craft idea comes up I have to try it. My boyfriends mom makes really good patterns out of beads. I'll have to see if she has a patern for me to try. I am just dyeing to do something with all those beads I have.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

36.00 usd :shock: that's expensive for some beads 

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> 36.00 usd :shock: that's expensive for some beads
> 
> kisses nat


Really expensive! :x


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

It might not be just the beads on there own, i found some beaded collars here in uk for £36,but they were leather hand made with buckles etc,even more expensive,but found a few cheaper ones on ebay too.


----------



## grumpymonkey (Mar 26, 2005)

I've never beaded a dog collar but I have made "people stuff" and beaded fringe for two lamps I have. While the beads didn't cost a whole lot the work is tedious and takes a good bit of time. That could explain the cost.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I haven't done any beading on dog collars, but I did do some beading with pearls on a wedding dress I made for my daughter-in-law. VERY time consuming, which could account for some of the cost.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

chimom, I can imagine that dress was gorgeous...


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> chimom, I can imagine that dress was gorgeous...


It really did turn out beautifully, Dori. Unfortunately, the marriage didn't.  They had lived together for over 9 years before they got married, so you would think they had learned to live with each other's little "faults". <<<sigh>>> Really hit me hard, as she was just like a daughter to me. Sometimes I wonder if they had just continued to live together without getting married, if they would still be together???


----------



## ArtisticImagination (Aug 31, 2005)

I was just going through all the posts here and came across this. I have been making a more decorative kind of collar for my Preslee. I use the snap close things like on regular collars and then some good necklace string, usually stretchy. Usually I make them a few rows wide of beads. Looks very nice on here. I usually add a charm or something to it also. I will try to snap a few pics tomorrow of the ones that I have made to give you an idea.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

I make beaded necklaces for my Fibi, but they aren't just beads...I try to make them unique with the pendants and multi-strands and different things. $36.00 does sound like alot, BUT if you check into what the necklace was made of, that is usually why the price is higher. Just like human jewelry, it's all about the quality of the components. Like, for instance, prices are always higher for sterling silver or 14k clasps/beads, swavorski (sp?) crystals, real pearls, glass beads, etc. The types of beads vary in price as well. I've been beading for a while now and it really does add up! I've just recently begun doing the dog necklaces, though. I am wholesaling them to a doggy boutique here in my area...when you figure the cost of the actual beads and findings, plus the time it takes to design the necklaces and to actually assemble them (which is labor...we all get paid for our "dayjobs", so that has to be calculated in), then the 'profit'...plus, the retailer has to up the price to ensure they make a profit. It all adds up very quickly for a good piece of jewelry. 

One thing I've learned is that for my Fibi I don't want anything chincy...because if it's not made well, and if it were to fall off of her and she choked on one of the beads I would be devastated! One time, I bought a fancy collar for her that had dangling beads and pink boa on it...it had a d-ring and buckle just like a regular collar . Well, I was walking her one day on it and it broke! She wasn't pulling or anything either (I had her on a retractible leash). Come to find out, that company uses NYLON CAT COLLARS for their small dog collars and they are put together with a piece of cheap elastic. That's the part that broke. When that happened, I decided that if I was ever to buy her decorative things like that in the future, I will pay higher prices for good quality so that her life is not at risk. That may sound snooty or overprotective, but that experience was enough to make my mind up! :toothy4:


----------

